# Brazillian Jujuitsu vs wrestling



## Sterling (Jun 25, 2009)

Wrestling:flame:vs:shock:Brazillian jujitu
wrestling is better because think about this in wrestling the object is to stay on top a takedown would finish off a brazillan jujitsuist than a wrestler has tactics that help them to get away alot faster than one wrestling move might make a him submit a hammerlock. A wrestler has a chance to make a brazillian jujitsuist the brazillan has no chance to out grapple or takedown a wrestler
Mount your opinion.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 25, 2009)

Huh? :idunno:


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL I think I will take Rock since Rock easily beats scissors every single time.....


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 25, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> LOL I think I will take Rock since Rock easily beats scissors every single time.....


 
Oh yeah? Well....PAPER! Now whatcha' gonna do, brother?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Sterling welcome to Martial talk.

Style vs Style debates have been done to death:deadhorse

You are welcome to have your opinion but it is not so much the style but the practicer's ability to use it the most efficent that determines a winner.


----------



## MJS (Jun 25, 2009)

Sterling said:


> Wrestling:flame:vs:shock:Brazillian jujitu
> wrestling is better because think about this in wrestling the object is to stay on top a takedown would finish off a brazillan jujitsuist than a wrestler has tactics that help them to get away alot faster than one wrestling move might make a him submit a hammerlock. A wrestler has a chance to make a brazillian jujitsuist the brazillan has no chance to out grapple or takedown a wrestler
> Mount your opinion.


 
I'll start by saying this post is hard to understand.  If we look at the early UFCs, we'll see Dan Severn, Mark Coleman and Kerr, all wrestlers, excellent takedowns and control, however, they lacked the submission skills.  Royce, who fought Severn, in UFC4, I believe, while he spent the entire time holding Severn in the guard, Severn could not finish Royce.  Yes, that fight went on and on and on, but in the end, Severn tired and Royce moved in.

I've been held down by bigger and stronger guys while rolling, but I stayed relaxed and waited for the right time, and went for a sub or escape.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2009)

Same argument...different styles...here we go again 

:hmm: but what about pointed sticks

I give this a :deadhorse:deadhorse:deadhorse:deadhorse:deadhorse on the beat a dead horse scale 

got to go...bye :ubercool:


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 25, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Oh yeah? Well....PAPER! Now whatcha' gonna do, brother?


 
Paper? PAPER??? Isn't that cheating under the new world RSB League rules? I always forget about paper


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 25, 2009)

xue sheng said:


> same argument...different styles...here we go again
> 
> :hmm: But what about pointed sticks
> 
> ...


 
*roflmao*


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Same argument...different styles...here we go again
> 
> :hmm: but what about pointed sticks
> 
> ...


 
You, sir, have triangled  and submitted the truth here!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Hi Sterling welcome to Martial talk.
> 
> Style vs Style debates have been done to death:deadhorse
> 
> You are welcome to have your opinion but it is not so much the style but the practicer's ability to use it the most efficent that determines a winner.




Bingo.  In the end it comes down to the individual and their unique abilities to make what they do work!


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 25, 2009)

lol!

Coke is better than Pepsi because it has more fizzies. It's a known fact to all that are awesome.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 25, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> lol!
> 
> Coke is better than Pepsi because it has more fizzies. It's a known fact to all that are awesome.


 
Whatever.... RC is the best.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sterling said:


> Mount your opinion.


 
_Pancake bunny._


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know have to go with Coke on this one.

http://image50.webshots.com/650/5/51/8/2480551080012435201RVdPjJ_ph.jpg


----------



## lklawson (Jun 26, 2009)

Sinanju.

Totally.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 26, 2009)

Now this is what I'm talking 'bout!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Now this is what I'm talking 'bout!




Nice! I can taste it already.


----------



## chinaboxer (Sep 29, 2009)

what makes a wrestler hard to handle is his "base". other than that, they are easily put into submissions because they are so "aggressive", which leaves them vulnerable.

but put the two together, wrestler's base with BJJ and now you got a tuff sonofabitch.


----------



## Sandwich (Oct 25, 2009)

If you put a pure wrestler against a pure BJJ practitioner, the BJJ practitioner is going to submit the wrestler.

Wrestling is a phenomenal base (perhaps even the best base) for a well-rounded fighter though. Someone who trains wrestling, BJJ, and a striking art/s like Muay Thai or Boxing.


----------



## Allen a.k.a. Destroyer (Oct 25, 2009)

Just my two cents here, but...
Among Combat Hapkido practitioners there is a saying...
"Don't grapple. Survive."
If you're talking about a serious fight... forget about it. Maybe he has friends, maybe he has a weapon, the list goes on... You can't wrestle like that outside of the ring/square/octagon/cage/whatever except in very specific circumstances.

I give this about a 5 out of 5 beaten dead horses, too Mr. Sheng. lol And I'm new here. 

*Escalato with various styles is no game to play.*

As from the verb escalate: i.e. to escalate a war. 
"This style is better than that..." "My kungfu is best..." 
blah blah blah, not interested.


----------



## Pyrock (Jan 11, 2010)

chinaboxer said:


> what makes a wrestler hard to handle is his "base". other than that, they are easily put into submissions because they are so "aggressive", which leaves them vulnerable.
> 
> but put the two together, wrestler's base with BJJ and now you got a tuff sonofabitch.


 
My son has been training in BJJ for about 1.5 years and wrestling for about a year. A few months ago, he started competing in K-8 wrestling tournaments (he's 8) and until recently, he hasn't even thought about which is better because he usually wins in both styles. Over the weekend, he had a wrestling tournament and went up against a ~5-time elementary school state champion and got owned (Not pinned though). Naturally, he started to think what would happen if submissions were allowed and the objective was no longer just to pin, but to submit your opponent. He said if he was able to work off his back, he would have easily submitted that [wrestling] state champion.

I gave that statement some thought and he's probably right because wrestlers, in their aggressiveness, dont bother to pay attention to their limbs and just ask for arm bars, Kimuras, Americana's, and easily give up their backs. Dont get me wrong, wrestling is a great sport and my son loves it but when it comes to combat sports, wrestling just doesn't cut it in it's "sport" form. My son excells when he's on his back and wrestling just doesn't do him justice. On the other hand, my sons BJJ has improved drastically since competing in wrestling...great take-downs, better explosiveness yet he is still as calm as can be.

I agree with the above quote...Wresting combined with BJJ is tuff to beat. I believe Jake Shields calls in *American Jiu Jitsu!*

He recently asked me about kids Pankration because he wants to incorporate his Tae Kwon Do and Mui Thai. I created a monster!!!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2010)

Ninjas, on the other hand...


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, Bill?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jan 11, 2010)

My son and I did BJJ for a couple years and then he started wrestling and I noticed that wrestlers tend to give you their back and in BJJ that is where you get choked out.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 11, 2010)

Grenade!


----------



## Pyrock (Jan 12, 2010)

Gary Crawford said:


> My son and I did BJJ for a couple years and then he started wrestling and I noticed that wrestlers tend to give you their back and in BJJ that is where you get choked out.


 
I've noticed that they leave their limbs vulnerable also.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 13, 2010)

What kind of wrestling?  Freestyle? Greco-Roman?

You are going to prepare yourself for the sport and the skillset that works best for that environment.  Wrestlers train for the rules of their sport and how to maximize points under those rules if they can't get a pin.

If you look at the UFC's the wrestlers did VERY well when they learned a couple submissions and how to avoid them and stuck to a ground and pound strategy.  Why?  That's what worked best for them under the rule set.

To me that's like saying BJJer's always leave themselves open for ankle and leglocks.  Why?  For the most part, many schools dont' train alot of them because they aren't allowed in their competition (notice I didn't say ALL, and this may have changed as more and more people were exposed to those techniques from Sambo).

From what I have seen, someone who has a very good base in wrestling will improve very quickly in BJJ because they understand the transitioning and positions better than other people.  I haven't heard of many skill transfers the other way though because a BJJ won't try and instantly fight to get off his back because he can work from that position and that isn't good in a wrestling match.


----------



## Pyrock (Jan 13, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> What kind of wrestling? Freestyle? Greco-Roman?
> 
> You are going to prepare yourself for the sport and the skillset that works best for that environment. Wrestlers train for the rules of their sport and how to maximize points under those rules if they can't get a pin.
> 
> ...


 
It was a Folk Style (collegiate) tourney.
Good points and I totally agree. I sort of took the short cut by referring to your points as the "sport" part of it. From my son's point of view, he had more in his bag of tricks but I simply explained to him that wrestling and BJJ are two totally different sports wit two different objectives so you just have to train for each objective and keep thinking when you compete so you dont do the wrong moves. So he says "what sport will combine all my skills from BJJ, wrestling, Mui Thai, and Tae Kwon Do?" Trying avoid the MMA side for such a young child, I mentioned Pankration. So now he want's to do compete in Pankration! YIKES!

You are also correct with leg locks but my son learned them from YouTube. another YIKES! I guess he can be looking up worse things on YouTube...right! 

The funny thing is that when he was getting owned by the 5-time state champ, he never paniced or lost composure. If not for BJJ, he probably would have been easily pinned.


----------

